# Bearded Dragon - Monthly Expense?



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to one day keep a bearded dragon. But before I delve into that world I was wondering about the expense of keeping one. I don't want to bring one home then two months down the line realise a child might have been cheaper! 

I hear varying answers when I ask about the amount it adds to bills such as electricity. Can anyone clear this up for me?

Also with food, I've seen it will roughly cost £10-£15 a month?

I keep axolotls and so understand veterinary care can be more expensive with an exotic. 

I have no intention of adopting/buying one of these animals until I have researched them, obviously not just the expense of them, but the animals themselves and also know I have the time and money to care for them correctly.

Thanks for any help. :001_smile:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

hiya, the food - once my bearded dragon found hoppers on the menu (he refused crickets and i was worried he wasnt getting enough) he wanted them daily and ate a box a day (so 7 boxes per week at a cost of £2.50 per box.he was about7/8 mths at the time) as he got older that slowed down and he eats more greens than bugs now.
the heating and lighting ive never really measured on the electric to work out the cost but they need heat and light as its essential for them , u need to change the UV at least every 6 mths as its loses its value of UV after that even tho it will still work, they also need their food dusted with vitamins - i use nutrabol .

mine is on a dimmable thermostat for his heat lamp and has the UV off at night .

sorry i cant help more ,hopefully somebody else will be able to give you more advice


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

All information is welcome and if I refused any I'd be a fool! Thank you for your reply. :001_smile:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

As PetzPlaza said.

Crickets/hoppers £2.50 a box.

Marios for treat £2.50 a box

Salad

Calcium dust

Nutrabul

Elec......mmmmmm not sure but haven't really noticed a big difference but before them had a 4ft tropical tank running where they sit so probably hasn,t made that much difference.

Mine are growing youngsters so eat a lot of crickets in a day


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder whether the addition to the electricity bill is such a big deal considering no one seems to notice it!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't really noticed much difference in the electric bill, I'm on a key meter so think I would have noticed if it was a massive change xx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont think its a huge difference either to be honest


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

So good to hear! Only at such the wrong time!  I've just been offered a 3 legged bearded dragon that I would snap up. But no room + not prepared =  Damn you temptation! 

I'm sure another will come along in the future!


----------



## MalaysiaPets (Apr 17, 2011)

Bearded dragons normally run up expenses of about $30+ a month, in my experience, most will be food costs. Crickets and veggies.


----------



## fizavi (May 8, 2011)

you can cut costs by growing your own veg, and by breeding things like mealworms and roaches. i have a colony of each and only buy the odd box of locusts for mine asa treat. they can take a few months to become a good colony that you can feed from.


----------



## beardie lover 25 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well a tank can be up to 200$ lighting is about 60$ and food per month is about 20$ for meat beardies eat silk an phoenix worms and veggies are about 15$ a month feed it endive squash an cactus pears


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey you can check the online for solution about how to raise your bearded dragon at a cheap rate.you can also take the help from here
Free Bearded Dragon Books: Read Bearded Dragon Book by Mario Ross
It's free with over 100 pages, and lots of info about how to care and raise bearded dragons.Hopefully you will find an useful solution about raising your bearded dragon at cheap rate.
Thanks
Sadia


----------

